
LockIfNotHot Uses Temperature Sensor to Lock Your PC When You Leave Your Chair - ssclafani
http://blog.didierstevens.com/2011/04/06/lockifnothot/
======
astrodust
Great, now my cat is a security risk. Nothing like a warm chair to exert an
almost magnetic pull.

------
Mamady
This is a really cool concept - if only it didnt need extra hardware.

If the sensor was integrated into a laptop - that would be awesome.

~~~
moe
One could use the webcam for this, although I'm not sure how that affects
battery life. Also personally it would creep me out to have the cam enabled
permanently.

